# 03 jetta wagon TDI brake rotor diameter



## nigel_miguel (Aug 3, 2007)

I called an UAP NAPA store (in Canada) and asked for replacement from rotors and pads. He asked me what were the diameter of the rotors, 280mm or 288mm? Which one is it? should there be two different sizes?
thanks


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 03 jetta wagon TDI brake rotor diameter (nigel_miguel)*

only way to know for sure is to measure. either remove rotor and take it down to parts store for match or buy both diameter rotors and return incorrect ones later. call dealer w/ vin#, can tell you which diameter rotor you have


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: 03 jetta wagon TDI brake rotor diameter (nigel_miguel)*

measuring is NOT the only way to know.
a 2003 TDI has 11.0 inch front rotors.
280mm = 11.02 inches (2.0 and TDI front rotors)
288mm = 11.3 inches (VR6 and 1.8t front rotors)
Personally I would not shop at a parts counter that couldnt find the proper sized brake rotors for my car. Also, any VW dealer should have been able to answer this in a minutes time or less


----------

